# Original Orchestral Composition



## Orkestra (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello! I just finished composing an orchestral film score and due to some popular demand, I decided to snip out a part of it and make it into a composition. The composition is titled "Envision" and is for large post romantic orchestra. The style is not contemporary at all and quite palatable. Any thoughts and suggestions would be kindly accepted  .

Youtube link:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Your 'niche' in this bit of scoring, to me anyway, falls between the style I've come to expect from the pop sub-category often heard as 'Contemporary Piano Music,' with a touch of generic 'stirring anthem' as heard in a lot of film scores and concert band music. I hear it as very 'generic.' 

Most or all of these genres, especially as coming from / attached to film, I hear as 'utility music.' To my ears, little if any of it stands well on its own as a 'pure' listen.

Of course, I am clearly 'not your audience' when it comes to this fare in general.


----------



## Orkestra (Jan 9, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Your 'niche' in this bit of scoring, to me anyway, falls between the style I've come to expect from the pop sub-category often heard as 'Contemporary Piano Music,' with a touch of generic 'stirring anthem' as heard in a lot of film scores and concert band music. I hear it as very 'generic.'
> 
> Most or all of these genres, especially as coming from / attached to film, I hear as 'utility music.' To my ears, little if any of it stands well on its own as a 'pure' listen.
> 
> Of course, I am clearly 'not your audience' when it comes to this fare in general.


I agree, this was just a nice piece composed to be accessible to a wide audience . I have also composed many deeper music that is more directed to people with expertise in the field of orchestral music. Links follow:

Funeral March:





Danse Symphonique #1 Courante:


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Orkestra said:


> Hello! I just finished composing an orchestral film score and due to some popular demand, I decided to snip out a part of it and make it into a composition. The composition is titled "Envision" and is for large post romantic orchestra. The style is not contemporary at all and quite palatable. Any thoughts and suggestions would be kindly accepted  .
> 
> Youtube link:


This is a very listenable and pleasent work. In particular, you did a good job with the orchestration, production and mastering. I personally would not describe this as "classical" or "art" music, but that does not mean it is bad. It is actually quite good, and as previously stated would make excellent film music. Many films have been released with music far less attractive and polished as this piece.

If your goal is film for media, or a sort of "new age alternative" kind of thing, you are doing great! If your goal is "art" music, you will have to increase the cerebral content significantly.


----------

